# Spray On Rubber Roof Rebuild



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anyone had experience or known about this type of spray-on rubber roof rebuild? For $1,600 it may be the cure for leaky roof.

http://houston.craigslist.org/rvs/2375793461.html


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like spray in bed liner to me. I have it in my truck and is not UV resistant for sure.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I would be skeptical about how flexible it is. Trailers have rubber roofs for a reason. All that twisting while driving will eventually crack a stiffer roof.


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

Tangooutback said:


> Has anyone had experience or known about this type of spray-on rubber roof rebuild? For $1,600 it may be the cure for leaky roof.
> 
> http://houston.craig...2375793461.html


Check these products out. Made for your application and much cheaper.

http://www.macandchris.com/RubberRoof.htm


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've read about these roof options on RV. net many times. I can't see to find any threads of anyone that has actually done it though. Some of the conversation was why hasn't the RV industry done this already, surely they would install something that is cheaper and more effective if they could. Many of the low cost application were to spray right over the rubber roof, thus it's not really attached to the RV except by adhering to the rubber roof to start with. I also recall reading some very mixed comments about the applicator listed in your link, there are a few actual RV dealerships that do this, I'd be more inclined to check with them too.

Tough call, looks interesting but I'm still a skeptic.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

Check this out..


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I would think that for $1600, an RV dealer or Camping World could install a new rubber roof for you. (And if you have a leaky roof, it would be best to make sure that there is no wet and/or damaged materials beneath the old rubber membrane. The new spray-on would just seal that damage and moisture inside - mold for sure!) Even if a new roof is a little more expensive than that, you'd still be better off. All they are doing is applying a new coating over the old rubber roof membrane. If there are any leaks where the roof meets the side walls or the front end cap, the spray-on roof won't protect there for long, because the seal would get compromised after a couple years of bouncing and twisting as you drive down the road.

That's just my opinion, and it is not based on any experience.

Mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> I would think that for $1600, an RV dealer or Camping World could install a new rubber roof for you. (And if you have a leaky roof, it would be best to make sure that there is no wet and/or damaged materials beneath the old rubber membrane. The new spray-on would just seal that damage and moisture inside - mold for sure!) Even if a new roof is a little more expensive than that, you'd still be better off. All they are doing is applying a new coating over the old rubber roof membrane. If there are any leaks where the roof meets the side walls or the front end cap, the spray-on roof won't protect there for long, because the seal would get compromised after a couple years of bouncing and twisting as you drive down the road.
> 
> That's just my opinion, and it is not based on any experience.
> 
> Mike


I would check about replacement rubber roof but this stuff looks like the same stuff that they put on the roofs of our Digesters at work. It's a polyurethane that provides a flexible coating with high R value insulation as well as seals up any defects. I would think it would work ok but would have to agree that a rubber roof would be more flexible. the one advantage would be that the spray on system would be faster and easier to put on than a rubber roof and could seal the edges better and provide some extra insulation.


----------

